
Knowledge of the learning process will help you through the stumble-bumble stage of new entrepreneurship - Terhorst
http://www.escapefromcubiclenation.com/get_a_life_blog/2007/06/knowledge_of_th.html
======
donna
When I started as an entrepreneur, I asked a friend who lost his business what
should I know. He only responded with "you'll find out, as you go". The
exciting piece for me has been to discover the unknown. The challenging is the
unfolding, --getting up and dusting off again and again. Nice entry, thanks.
;-D

